# Pure Vita....lets talk



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking for personal experience & knowledgable feedback. I know what is on dogfoodanalysis.com but looking for more real experience and info than a basic website.

I am very happy with TOTW but am having to consider a change. The reason for the change is our mini aussie has fiber responsive colitis. I found a "healthy" food that comes highly recommended to me by a couple breeders & our local doggy daycare (who all have show dogs & are huge on diets), they recommend Pure Vita as an alternative to TOTW. It has the highest fiber content that I've found so far for dog food that doesn't require a prescription & that I can feed both of our dogs. It also has a great balance of pre/probiotics. 

Now...my concern is the single source protein, is this really going to be enough nutritionally? What do you guys think of this food? Thoughts??


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Although Pure Vita isn't a bad food, I wouldn't put it on the same level as TOTW. TOTW has more meat and no grains while PureVita has both. 

I would say Purevita is similar to Diamond Naturals or Costco brand food. Maybe a little better than those.

I wouldn't worry too much about the single source protein. You can always rotate between their different flavors. I see they have a salmon one, a duck one and a chicken one? I always like to rotate after every bag of food and if your dog doesn't have allergies to either of those protein sources just do a rotation.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

the grains that are in it are great for firming poop & considered acceptable forms of carbs. But w single source protein it concerned me, as well as TOTW is such a great food it's hard for me to consider giving it up. I was hoping someone had first hand knowledge of using this food. I guess I do need to think about the fact that he will absorb more nutients if the added fiber in the food helps firm him up & you have a great point about rotating the formulations. I could probably even mix them if it seems to work well. 

sigh, I'm just a TOTW die-hard fan I guess.


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pure Vita certainly isn't in the realm of Diamond Naturals. Pure Vita is a Nutrisource product which has been in the dog food business for 40+ years. Ive used it before on my smaller breed dog who also had issues with soft stool and it seemed to remedy that and satisfy him as well. I alternate between the Duck & Salmon formulas with no problems. My dog loves it. For dogs with sensitive GI's a single source protein is a good choice. On the other hand, TOW is far superior. If you must change it i do recomend it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I rotate my girls on food. We've used Nutrisource, then their PureVita line, then Chicken soup, Solid Gold and now TOTW. They did really well on PureVita, but they have done well on everything I have fed except for the Purina.. Maggie never ate Purina, but Zoey did when we first got her and knew nothing about dog food. She smelled bad and had soft poops. We switched to Iams. Same thing. Then we started on Nutrisource and everything got better from there. When this bag of TOTW is gone, I am either going to get a different flavor of TOTW or buy my first bag of Wellness.

Also, Nutrisource/PureVita are made just a few miles from where I live  I was very impressed with their customer service when I fed it too (I had a lot of questions  )


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Wellness CORE Ocean has more fiber than both Pure Vita and Taste of the Wild and is, in my opinion, a better food.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> Wellness CORE Ocean has more fiber than both Pure Vita and Taste of the Wild and is, in my opinion, a better food.


Thank you, I will look into it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I've not used the PureVita, but like the looks of it. I do use Wellness CORE Reduced Fat mixed in with CORE Ocean. My dogs are doing great on this. The fiber content of the Reduced Fat is 8.5% and the Ocean is 7%. I believe PureVita is 6%. Also, I like the fact the CORE is grain-free.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

I have ana merican eskimo too. His name is Teddy.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

The more I look at Wellness the more I like it but it might have too much protein, I remember my vet commenting on protein levels. I will have to ask if it isnt wrote down on the paper she gave us. I know she wrote down ideal fat & fiber to be up around 13% of his total diet. 

I was given samples of the Pure Vita - the dogs love it, so far, and today, Skyler had a solid complete poo! But if I could get healthier diet that would be my preference.


----------



## VIP Pet Supplies (Jul 27, 2009)

We sell both brands in our store, but to give you guys some facts, Pure Vita has 34%, 38%, 40% meat in their food, depending on the model. TOTW has a 50% range, they would not tell us the exact number. In my experience, Pure Vita Salmon outbeats TOTW PS by far as far as firmness of stool and softness of her coat wise. It does produce more stool because it's not grain free, but I like the overall benefits on Pure Vita more than TOTW. Pure Vita also has 100% proteinated minerals so your dog can absorb a lot better.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

VIP Pet Supplies said:


> It does produce more stool because it's not grain free, but I like the overall benefits on Pure Vita more than TOTW. Pure Vita also has 100% proteinated minerals so your dog can absorb a lot better.


Pure Vita does have some grain but it isn't horrible grain and tons of fillers. I will say that both dogs have even softer, silkier fur than they did before. Skyler's fur is amazingly shinny. Both dogs poop is better, especially Skyler's who is now on a regular poop schedule and only 3-4xday vs 8+per day. I'm leaning on keeping them on the Pure Vita & not switching them.


----------

